
The most in-demand skills for designers, by level - andrewstetsenko
https://cvcompiler.com/blog/do-designers-dream-of-electric-sheep-the-most-demanded-design-tech-skills/
======
tclancy
It pains me that this is mainly a list of (well, first it pains me that this
is a list at all and the idea anyone would seek to learn from it is
heartbreaking) of apps that happen to be current in the field as though
knowing what submenu in Photoshop contains a certain option is useful. I’ve
been lucky to work with a number of talented visual designers and UX
designers. At no point did I marvel at their ability to navigate their apps.

~~~
andrei_says_
So true. A sign of the attempt to commoditize something by people who do not
quite understand it.

Understandably, the essence is lost, replaced by easy to measure checkboxes.

------
helloworld
These "skills" might be frequent keywords in job ads, but if you're hiring a
designer -- or trying to become one -- I think the following are better
predictors of success:

    
    
      1. Empathy: observing and understanding others
      2. Creativity: coming up with new ideas, often by recombining old ideas from various fields
      3. Knowledge of behavioral science: mining research and theory for useful insights
      4. Communication: discussing, explaining, and presenting designs
      5. Project management: keeping track and keeping up
      6. Ambition: a drive to be exceptional

~~~
rangerpolitic
I would add another.

7\. Problem solving: figuring out how to fulfill goals and objectives

Design is fundamentally about solving problems. It's something that gets
overlooked and/or misunderstood by so many web designers today.

------
pavlov
To get hired, a designer might need to know “UX”, or maybe Photoshop, Agile or
JavaScript. Is this list helpful to anyone at all?

~~~
whoisjuan
No. This is absolute SEO garbage.

------
achow
Agree with the general sentiment here about the skill checklist being garbage.

However, one key take away is how the mighty is falling, and it is heart
warming to see that. Adobe is one of the worst software product development
company who still manages to make boatloads of annual revenue and profit.

Hope not for very long.

------
tempguy9999
> But what if I ask whether a person without any tech skills can become a
> design guru?

Usability isn't something you just pick up, although a distinct lack of
arrogance and reading some good books will get you a long way. The rest is
experience, lots of. Has to be said that not having tech skills might be an
advantage - from memory, the xerox parc guys when designing the Star user
interface said that it was easier to take psychologists and turn them into
programmers than the reverse ("the design of the star user inteface" \- very
highly recommended) Programmers (like me) tend to be crap at it. At least I'm
aware of that; many aren't.

You will NOT get good UI design from a junior. They don't have the experience
and they rarely have the attitude (they usually think they know it all and
they invest their ego into their precious creation. TBH that's a difficult
trap to avoid for the best of us).

CVcompiler doesn't distinguish between UX and UI, probably because they don't
know what the difference is. Yes I'm being snide but as they're the top skills
that should have triggered something for the author.

Elsewhere on the site they say "This data is based on the error stats ofCV
Compiler, a tech resume analyzer which has already processed about 15k
resumes". W00t! I recently worked on a system that had parsed well over
400,000. But actually the rest of that part is pretty good
([https://cvcompiler.com/blog/what-happens-with-your-tech-
resu...](https://cvcompiler.com/blog/what-happens-with-your-tech-resume-after-
you-apply-for-a-job/)). Trouble with CVs is very much as outlined there;
there's no reliable way to filter a good guy from a bullshitter. The only
thing I noticed was really good people have noticeably quiet, understated CVs.

Always was amused by CVs that claimed they were "great team players with a
huge passion for ((whatever))" \- dja really think anyone's going to be
suckered by that? And if they are do you want to work for them? Recruiters
just tune it out. My CV just lists the facts and I make sure I can back up
every single one of them.

Sadly it matters little how good you are. Drop into the average company and
bad management will fuck you over. I really, really valued the few good
managers I have had.

~~~
tlrobinson
> reading some good books

Suggestions for books?

~~~
tclancy
Don’t Make Me Think by Steve Krug.

~~~
rangerpolitic
The Design of Everyday Things by Donald Norman.

------
ThomPete
There is one and only one skill besides having good aesthetics i look for in a
designer. The ability to think.

------
ousta
what is ux/ui as a skill ??? it's like saying programming is a skill it is
very vague

